# Pipes



## logging22

I could use a few sites, threads, or any info on pipes for hotsaws. It must be a guarded secret because i cant find a thing. Thanx in advance bros.


----------



## ghitch75

go here

http://www.buildandclick.com/


----------



## Danger Dan

logging22 said:


> I could use a few sites, threads, or any info on pipes for hotsaws. It must be a guarded secret because i cant find a thing. Thanx in advance bros.




Yeah, I designed and built a pipe for an 046 a few years ago. There's not much out there on saw pipes, but there's stuff on bikes. Try "Jennings two stroke tuning guide" to get the fundamentals.


----------



## Naked Arborist

*Race Pipes*

I've seen some pretty wicked stuff on U tube built by owners and hobbyist. I may have a link in my other computer for a real nice hollowed out duel port muffler for a MS660. He builds them for his own saws. I think he also sells them custom built to order if you send him your muffler or purchase a new one to be modded. I did notice one photo of a custom built single front exit round tube pipe somewhere. I'll see what I can dig up and post it on here for you this weekend or next week sometime.


----------



## Naked Arborist

Danger Dan said:


> Yeah, I designed and built a pipe for an 046 a few years ago. There's not much out there on saw pipes, but there's stuff on bikes. Try "Jennings two stroke tuning guide" to get the fundamentals.


 

checked out the pics  now that's just SICK!!! love it...


----------

